# How Do You Take Your Coffee?



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

How do you take your coffee? I usually take mine with milk, but sometimes if I got to Tim Hortons (Canadian coffee chain), I'll have a double-double or if I'm being really decadent something from Starbucks.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I don't drink coffee. :um


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Barette said:


> Black and icey, like my soul.


Same, except I'm soulless. I've been adding espresso shots to my blackness.


----------



## BlueDay (May 6, 2014)

Black if I'm making it. if I go through a McDonald's or Burger King drive thru, I get 4 creams and 4 sugars since they're already putting it in for you. I guess I'm lazy!


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

via enema, duh


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I really like the caramel macchiatos from Starbucks with 3 packets of sugar added to them lol.

So basically any weak coffee with milk and lots of sugar. I think iced coffee is gross. D:



Barette said:


> Black and icey, like my soul.


:rofl


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Coffee is an acquired taste that I never acquired.


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

Black with two splenda but I much prefer tea. Also I can't even tell if I actually like the taste of coffee bc I pretended I did when I was like eleven (I wanted to feel grown up okay) and I had to keep going with it so I might still be living that lie


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

My original comment got deleted somehow? After people quoted me? UGH my tablet. And it was such a quick and snappy response, too.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Flat white with 2 sugars.

Also cappuccino.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Barette said:


> My original comment got deleted somehow? After people quoted me? UGH my tablet. And it was such a quick and snappy response, too.


I quoted you from the other thread called Poll Insistent on Failure. It looks just like this one.

I'm going to go quote you once more and leave for 90 hours.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Sometimes with sugar and cream, sometimes black. Also like to snack on chocolate covered espresso beans.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Milk or half n half. Or both. No sugar.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I add almond milk to mine


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

AmandaMarie87 said:


> How do you take your coffee? I usually take mine with milk, but sometimes if I got to Tim Hortons (Canadian coffee chain), I'll have a double-double or if I'm being really decadent something from Starbucks.


It is my duty to inform you Tim hortons have invaded Ireland I like coffee with milk and 1 sugar or cappuccino but like tea the best...


----------



## Sinatra (Mar 13, 2013)

I usually crush up the beans and snort them


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

Tons of sugar and cream for me.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Non-dairy creamer and stevia at the office. Sugar free vanilla iced coffee when I want to relax and read. Black when I slept 3-4 hours and had work for the day.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

Never tried coffee.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Lots of sugar and three lines of coke


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

I don't drink coffee much. Sometimes black and sometimes with cream.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

How ever your going to make it for me ha ha ha ps would like a few Tim tams with it as well .


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Sometimes I take it black. Most of the time though it's two spoonful's of whitener; three for my big cup!


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I don't. Tea and coffee smell and taste... ugh...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Black


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

With milk or cream, but never with sugar. I use a lot too, because I have a very sensitive mouth and need to cool it down, when I go to starbucks I even ask them to leave extra room in the cup.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

I seldom ever drink coffee.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

I don't drink coffee that often, but when I do, its usually 2 cream, 2 sugar.


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

blue2 said:


> It is my duty to inform you Tim hortons have invaded Ireland I like coffee with milk and 1 sugar or cappuccino but like tea the best...


 Wow I had no idea Tim Hortons existed in Ireland. I knew there are some in the Northeastern part of the U.S, but that's it.


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

Black as the 3:00 AM sky when I awaken for work


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

2 sugars and milk.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

injection of course


----------



## MrCandP011 (Nov 12, 2014)

Black. Got used to it when I start work at 6 am. Putting sugar in coffee every morning made me feel less healthy, so I found that I liked black coffee.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I always put cream and sweetener in coffee or tea (except green tea). I used to drink my tea black but it's just too strong and I have a weak stomach for that kind of thing. As soon as I started adding cream and sweetener, it instantly tasted "right".

I stopped drinking coffee so now it's just tea. I use the powdered creamer because it's inexpensive and extremely convenient (and I can't tell the difference anyway).


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

AmandaMarie87 said:


> Wow I had no idea Tim Hortons existed in Ireland. I knew there are some in the Northeastern part of the U.S, but that's it.


Yes I've seen a few of these coffee machines in shops gradually appearing over the last 5 or 10 years


----------



## villadb (Dec 30, 2012)

A little milk so it looks a bit muddy. Never, ever have sugar in it.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

black or +cream, i like the bitterness reminds me of myself


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

I learned a new term, double-double.

That's how I always take my coffee didn't know it was a thing.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Sweetener or brown sugar n milk. Coffee isnt necessarily tasty but straight black is def not my cup of tea


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

with a tablespoon of powdered cream and a dash of splenda.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Personally I prefer tea over coffee but I voted for the starbucks concoction since it basically describes the only types of coffee I like. xD

The frappuccino description basically sums it up for me, also the mocha. "You claim you love coffee but really, you just love ice cream." :b Edit: I apologize for how big the image is


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I also like my coffee like my men. Strong and black.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

With cream and sugar, made by wonderful Dunkin' Donuts employees


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Just Lurking said:


> Coffee is an acquired taste that I never acquired.


 I think it probably mostly happens to people who have to get up at the buttcrack of dawn and go to work with people they hate doing work they hate. That little kick they get from coffee is probably the only halfway good thing that happens to them. It's hard to blame them.


----------



## Ellethwyn (Nov 2, 2014)

With a little bit of cream, no sugar. Sometimes I add a tbs. of cocoa.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Hot chocolate master race.


----------



## chicagogirl3 (Aug 30, 2011)

Good coffee: black. Crappy coffee: medium amount of cream and a lot of sugar.


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

Black. No sugar no cream. Same with tea, nothing but tea n water.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

generally.... I just pour it into my mouth That is how I take my coffee.. ?  


I like 2 sugars, and milk. 


what is a fap-puccino ?


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Lots of Cream and Sugar


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

As often as possible.


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

If I'm lazy, I'll take it black. Otherwise, I drink it with lots of cream.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Blacker than Toby's arse as my grannie used to say. 

I've come to enjoy the flavour, and the cream and sugar I used to use often caused me gastrointestinal complaints.


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

Steve French said:


> Blacker than Toby's arse as my grannie used to say.
> 
> I've come to enjoy the flavour, and the cream and sugar I used to use often caused me gastrointestinal complaints.


Who is Toby, and just how black is his arse? Would you say that Toby's heinie is a black hole?


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Kind Of said:


> Who is Toby, and just how black is his arse? Would you say that Toby's heinie is a black hole?


I've often wondered the identity of the mysterious fellow, too bad my grannie kicked the bucket so I can't ask her. Guess he will remain forever an enigma.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Black my friend.By itself without the added calories. Black coffee equals zero calories while added cream and sugar equals 80...mostly depends how much you add but I'd rather not.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

KILOBRAVO said:


> generally.... I just pour it into my mouth That is how I take my coffee.. ?
> 
> I like
> 
> what is a fap-puccino ?


2 sugars, and milk.  (not gay if its in a 3 way, with 2 honeys in the middle it makes the joke okay).


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Kind Of said:


> Who is Toby, and just how black is his arse? Would you say that Toby's heinie is a black hole?


Must be quite a character.. My dad always used to say "Tighter than Toby's ***", and it stuck with me, I say it probably once a week now too.


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

knightofdespair said:


> Must be quite a character.. My dad always used to say "Tighter than Toby's ***", and it stuck with me, I say it probably once a week now too.


This Toby is like the Bigfoot of ***. We must find him. We must film him. We must show the world.


----------



## Cmasch (Jan 24, 2015)

I can drink it any way including black . I'm trying to quit again though, last time I quit my anxiety was less than when I drink it. Caffeine raises cortisol "stress hormone" which makes my anxiety worse personally, but I still drink it because it helps my mood. Would rather feel a little less depressed and be anxious sometimes I guess..


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Haven't had coffee for months. But when I did have it, I put some instant coffee in the cup, poured boiling water over it, added milk, and then drank.


----------



## Conviction07 (Aug 23, 2013)

With milk and two teaspoons of sugar. Same with tea. Pretty much it's the sugar that makes the drink good to me not the coffee. I should just start drinking hot cups of sugar.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

I haven't had coffee for a long time.


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

Seriously, I take it very seriously. :]


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)

black as midnight on a moonless night


----------



## LoveMissesG (Dec 21, 2011)

Caramel brown like me with a few packets of sweet stevia


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Strong and black without sugar.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

With _a little_ milk and _a little_ sugar(because I'm a big baby).


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

I take my hot chocolate with some little marshmallows.


----------



## Unknown0001 (Aug 2, 2013)

Black.. With one teaspoon of sugar.


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Coffee with milk, can't stand black coffee.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

Half and half and some stevia.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

I take it to the window and add a drop of gravity.


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

i prefer tea, people generally associate tea with english people but actually turks drink the most tea: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_tea_consumption_per_capita


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I pretty much never drink coffee no more. And when I do, I don't take it anywhere.


----------

